# Blues 8" Towers - Home Speakers Review



## ParrishTechGroup (Feb 6, 2012)

Decided to buy some Blues 8" towers that were available instead of building my own.

I used to own another well known brand (won't mention it here) that I had been mostly pleased with. However, was looking for a little more detail than I was currently getting.

I must say, the Blues do not disappoint. The bass is tight and clean. The mids and highs are crisp and detailed. They give a great reproduction of live music in my opinion. Not only are they clean and detailed, but they do not fall short on volume either. These things will get loud if you want them to.

I'm extremely pleased with my purchase.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

any measurements?

psychoacoustics is easy.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Dual 8's, D'Appolito?

I had a pair of those long ago. My buddy still uses them in his home theater. Good solid speakers. Well, the ones I had were.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Theres no reason not to say what you used to have, That way we might get a point of reference.


----------



## ParrishTechGroup (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry, no measurements yet.

Yes, the dual 8's. Very nice so far.

I used to have a full setup of Klipsch Reference. They were nice, but I like the Blues much better.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

How's the texture of the bass?


----------



## ParrishTechGroup (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry, not exactly sure what you mean by texture of the bass. It sounds tight and clean to me.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You aren't a Blues dealer are you?


----------



## b&camp (Jan 27, 2011)

Parrish Technology Group - Car Audio, Home Theater, Computer Service in Gwinnett


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

b&camp said:


> Parrish Technology Group - Car Audio, Home Theater, Computer Service in Gwinnett


Pwnd?...






PWND!!!!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I must say, the marketing philosophy of Linear Power and Blues is pretty good. The mystique they created by comparing their amplifiers to other brands piqued my interest in them. Now I see that this trend is continuing by comparing the home theater line to other mainstream brands, Klipsch in this case. You should have aimed a little higher though and said that they outperformed the Klipschorns versus the Reference line. 

Regardless, that 80s marketing hypology worked on me at a point in my life where I was stuck in my nostalgia phase, but it won't work again.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

b&camp said:


> Parrish Technology Group - Car Audio, Home Theater, Computer Service in Gwinnett


tada! :laugh: It's the internet dude, at least _try _to cover tracks. 

shameless self-promotion ban? Or just leave it and see what else funny comes out?


----------



## ParrishTechGroup (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, I try and help sell Blues car audio in the Georgia area. No need for me to hide it.

I would have posted the same review regardless. I'm not asking for any sales, just wanted to give my opinion of my purchase of what is the 20 yr. old line of home theater speakers. I consider myself lucky to get a hold of a pair.

If it offends, please accept my apologies.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Man, some brands are just not welcome/getting much love around here... Is it due to how they handled their marketing years ago? (as _ChrisB_ described) 
I did read many times though that hardcore followers were talking down other brands in order to "share" their love for one particular brand...

Kelvin


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Man, some brands are just not welcome/getting much love around here... Is it due to how they handled their marketing years ago? (as _ChrisB_ described)
> I did read many times though that hardcore followers were talking down other brands in order to "share" their love for one particular brand...
> 
> Kelvin


Welcome to the new form of "social media" style advertising via audio forums. Many other companies did something similar via Facebook, Myspace, Twitter, and other little to no cost outlets. 

Unfortunately, instead of seeing the glass as half-full, I'm a half-empty type of guy. These days when someone states that their new, yet unproven product sounds, performs, or anything else you can think of BETTER than an existing and proven product; all kinds of alarm bells go off and it trips my ******** indicator. Obviously, I am not their intended target audience but it does make me wonder how many others out there think the same exact thing...

Thus far, I've seen comparisons of: Blues car audio speakers to Dynaudio, citing that Blues were better and less expensive; the unreleased line of new Linear Power amplifiers to Tru and Zapco, implying that the new and unreleased Linear Power amplifiers were better; and now the Blues home audio line to Klipsch, again implying that Blues was better. The kicker in all of this is that they always use "trust your ears" versus touting what, if any, technology makes their new product better. 

Then again, maybe it is just me and my cynicism is at an all time high.:laugh:


----------

